# Externe eingefügte JAR lässt sich nicht importieren



## NeoLexx (25. Okt 2020)

Hej,

hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen. Ich habe jetzt schon paar Stunden investiert das Problem eigenständig zu lösen, jedoch ohne Erfolg.



Ich zwei externe Jar-Dateien zu dem JavaProjekt "Test" hinzugefügt.

Wie man sehen kann, wird mir von Eclipse, in Zeile 1, mein Importversuch mit der Fehlermeldung "The package org.apache.logging.log4j is not accessible" verweigert.


----------



## kneitzel (25. Okt 2020)

Hi,

ein erster Punkt: Du hast eine Module-Info.java, also arbeitest du nicht mit einem unbenannten Modul. Somit musst du externe Module einbinden. Hast du log4j eingebunden?

Wenn Du Dich mit dem Modulsystem noch nicht auseinander gesetzt hast und das jetzt nicht willst: lösch die Module-Info.java Datei einfach erst einmal.


----------



## mihe7 (25. Okt 2020)

NeoLexx hat gesagt.:


> The package org.apache.logging.log4j is not accessible


Offenbar verwendest Du ein "modulares" Projekt. Und jetzt kam der @kneitzel


----------



## NeoLexx (25. Okt 2020)

kneitzel hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> 
> ein erster Punkt: Du hast eine Module-Info.java, also arbeitest du nicht mit einem unbenannten Modul. Somit musst du externe Module einbinden. Hast du log4j eingebunden?
> 
> Wenn Du Dich mit dem Modulsystem noch nicht auseinander gesetzt hast und das jetzt nicht willst: lösch die Module-Info.java Datei einfach erst einmal.


Ja, Modulsystem wurden noch gar nicht thematisiert. Werde es mir die Tage trotzdem mal ansehen.

Danke! 😄


----------



## kneitzel (25. Okt 2020)

Die schnelle Lösung ist, diese Module-Info.java Datei zu löschen oder umzubenennen.

Dann sind Deine Klassen im unbenannten Modul und dieses Modul hat die Eigenschaft, dass es alles andere benötigt (requires), so dass dieses einfügen in den classpath für externe Module ausreicht. Und es wird alles exportiert was sich aber nur bemerkbar macht, wenn du deine Klassen in einem jar exportieren und woanders einbinden möchtest.

Das nur noch einmal als ganz schnelle Kurzinfo. Aber im Netz gibt es das noch deutlich ausführlich wenn du nach Java unnamed Module suchst.

Ansonsten gibt es da ganz viel zum Modulsystem, welches mit Java 9 eingeführt wurde. Ein Link wäre z.B. https://www.informatik-aktuell.de/e...a-9-das-neue-modulsystem-jigsaw-tutorial.html
Der Link hat es zumindest in meine Link Sammlung geschafft, aber da ist er schon lange - evtl gibt es sogar noch bessere Seiten, aber dürfend ich zumindest brauchbar.


----------

